# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  ЗиК 7.7 форма Т-2

## Ser5

Подскажите,как увеличить кол-во строк в форме на отпуск и кадровые перемещения?:confused:

----------

